# if i hack my ps4 can i go online?



## kaitlin459 (Dec 17, 2021)

a friend of mine told me i can hack my ps4 pro since its on firmware 9.0. my question to you is this: i play star trek online on the PS4 if i hack my PS4 pro can i still play that game online or will i get banned google didnt give me much info


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Dec 17, 2021)

no, you need to upd your firmware to play online. - Either stay offline and jailbreak. Or update to latest firmware and say bye to your ability to jailbreak and play online. It’s either or, not both.


----------



## Vahe61 (Dec 17, 2021)

As long as I know no. Online will not work. besides the ban sony server will always ask you to update and updated software version is always higher version of jailbrakable software version.


----------



## kaitlin459 (Dec 17, 2021)

@jellybeangreen2 but star trek online doesnt require psplus or anything ps4 aside from an internet connection as its its own online thing


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2021)

kaitlin459 said:


> @jellybeangreen2 but star trek online doesnt require psplus or anything ps4 aside from an internet connection as its its own online thing



Your console will still need to connect to PSN.
Which requires an update.


----------



## kaitlin459 (Dec 17, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Your console will still need to connect to PSN.
> Which requires an update.


fuck


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 14, 2022)

But the firmware now is 9.03 and they have a jailbreak for that one now so can someone answer it’s still possible to jailbreak it and play online in between? or will they ban you? or what would happen ..not that it really matters I have my PS5 with external HD, but wanted to try it on my PS4 Pro


----------



## mrgone (Jan 14, 2022)

if there is an jailbreak for any version, sony will push an update for psn making it useless


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 14, 2022)

mrgone said:


> let’s just say there is a jailbreak that matched the current PSN firmware and they haven’t updated it yet, would you be able to play online and not get banned or what ? And when you wana go back
> to jailbreak mode sign back out of PSN ..?


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 14, 2022)

mrgone said:


> if there is an jailbreak for any version, sony will push an update for psn making it useless


Would that be feasible? or not? Because even tho I have my PS5 I just don’t wana disable it from ever using the PS4 pro from going online again in case I ever wanted to utilize it


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 14, 2022)

Online does work just no psn or sony servers.


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 14, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Online does work just no psn or sony servers.


So you’d never be able to access PSN ever again even if they haven’t updated Firmware and jailbreak matched current one out?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 14, 2022)

SizzLe718 said:


> So you’d never be able to access PSN ever again even if they haven’t updated Firmware and jailbreak matched current one out?


Online does work just no psn or sony servers.

Update 9.03 and go online and lose jailbreak.

PS4 hack has never been current and spoofs dont get you on psn.

Nobody wants ps3 xbox 360 repeat.

Solution:

1 ps4 online 9.03
1 ps4 jailbreak


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 14, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Online does work just no psn or sony servers.
> 
> Update 9.03 and go online and lose jailbreak.
> 
> ...


Dude I just saw a YoiTube video the guy has a Jailbreak for 9.03 which is the latest firmware and has link to use it ..so I just wanted to know if it was the latest jailbreak firmware and Sony hasn’t updated it yet would you still be able to access online in between using the Jailbreak like  if you were signed out PSN while using jailbreak then signing back online to PSN with name For multiplayer..or would it not even sign in? Or would it sign in but you would get banned? Just curious about the diff scenarios


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 15, 2022)

SizzLe718 said:


> Dude I just saw a YoiTube video the guy has a Jailbreak for 9.03 which is the latest firmware and has link to use it ..so I just wanted to know if it was the latest jailbreak firmware and Sony hasn’t updated it yet would you still be able to access online in between using the Jailbreak like  if you were signed out PSN while using jailbreak then signing back online to PSN with name For multiplayer..or would it not even sign in? Or would it sign in but you would get banned? Just curious about the diff scenarios



FAKE


----------



## SizzLe718 (Jan 15, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> FAKE


LoLhiw if he showed himself doing it with his PS4 and it said 9.03 ..I duno either way I was interested in doing it and my PS4 is still 9.00 I believe anyway was just curious


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 15, 2022)

SizzLe718 said:


> LoLhiw if he showed himself doing it with his PS4 and it said 9.03 ..I duno either way I was interested in doing it and my PS4 is still 9.00 I believe anyway was just curious


Fake PS4 jailbreak videos been around a while, same for ps3 era etc.


----------

